# Should I give up on my man??



## mamawest (Jul 10, 2011)

I've been married for 3 years and with him for 8 years total. We have been going through alot this passed year. he lost his job in the military(dued to his ignorance), so now we live seperated. Me and kids are at my moms, and hes all the way in VA with his aunt. Were broke, unhappy and he hasn't seen his kids in 2 months. I don't know whether to start me and my kids new life in NY without him, or wait for him to finally get it together and we all go to VA with him???? Help, Cause I really love him, hes been my heart since the 9th grade. What should I do???


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Get your own life near your family. He can move to NY if and when he gets his life together more easily than you could move to VA with the kids. Stay where you have help, so long as your mom is able and willing. Get a life: job, savings, routine, stability for the kids, counseling.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

Live your life with your kids where you are. If and when he gets his life together and you two decide you want to be together again, then you can figure out what to do to make that happen. But you can't leave your life on hold indefinitely waiting on a man who may or may not get it together.


----------

